

Managing vendored packages on App Engine - webmaven
http://blog.jonparrott.com/managing-vendored-packages-on-app-engine/

======
wilsonfiifi
This only works with pure python modules but if you really need an app engine
environment with the freedom to install whatever python modules you want you
can try AppScale [http://www.appscale.com](http://www.appscale.com).
Installation is straightforward and if for whatever reason your ISP is
blocking ports preventing ntpdate from working (AppScale installation requires
ntpdate) you can run your own ntp server on your LAN by following this article
[http://brainwreckedtech.wordpress.com/2008/08/25/howto-
run-y...](http://brainwreckedtech.wordpress.com/2008/08/25/howto-run-your-own-
ntp-server-when-your-isp-blocks-ports/)

~~~
webmaven
Yes, but at least now it works with _all_ pure-python packages. Previously,
namespace packages requires some pretty serious contortions.

------
webmaven
Full Disclosure: I am the 'Michael Bernstein' referenced in the OP.

